# Externe GPU mit Thunderbolt 3 an Thinkpad betreiben, Erfahrungen



## Filmrissverleih (23. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen.

Nutzt hier jemand eine eGPU mit seinem Laptop zusammen?
Bin an dem Thema seit ein paar Tagen dran, aber die meisten Google Treffer zur Kompatibilität und Leistung verlaufen leider ins leere.
Benchmarks gibts wenige, Infos sind von 2017/2018.

Was ich schon herausgefunden habe; mein Lenovo X390Yoga (i5 8265U + 8GB-RAM) hat den TB3 Anschluss wohl nur mit 2 Lanes angeschlossen, das soll
sich aber nicht stark auf die Leistung auswirken. Allgemein verringert sich die Grafik-Leistung wohl um 20-40%, im Vergleich einer
dedizierten GPU zur Externen.

Der "Gaming-PC" (9700K + 1070ti) wird in letzter Zeit wirklich nur noch zum Zocken (unregelmäßig) genutzt.
Den Rest....Office, Browsen, Shopping etc... mache ich mit dem Laptop (auf der Couch). Persönliche Dateien liegen auf dem NAS.

Meine Idee: den PC entsorgen, ausser Monitor (Acer X34p), Maus+Tastatur und Sound (ext. USB-DAC) und bei (Spiel)Bedarf den Laptop per TB3 an eine eGPU anschliessen.
Die aktuelle Auswahl auf Geizhals ist mit 15 eGPU-Gehäusen ja sehr übersichtlich, meine Favoriten sind die Lenovo BoostStation und das Razer-Core-X.
Kombinieren würde ich das am gernsten mit einer RTX2070, ich denke das würde mir reichen...bin kein FPS-Jäger. Hohe Details vor hohen FPS.

Meine Fragen;
-mögliche/maximale Länge des TB3/USB-C Kabels? Kann das Case vom Schreibtisch weg?
-Lautstärke der eGPU? Manche Cases kommen mit extra-Lüftern, bin aber von meiner WaKü sehr verwöhnt.
-wenn am Case noch 4x USB-Peripherie und Ethernet angeschlossen sind, wird die GraKa-Leistung verringert?
-funktioniert G-Sync noch?
-kompatibilität mit Windows 10? Also Bild am ext. Monitor über die eGPU direkt nach anschliessen da? Oder erst umständliche Settings nötig?

Mir geht es nicht um den Kosten/Nutzen Faktor, eher um Optimierung und maximale Ausnutzung technischer möglichkeiten in einem minimalen Setup.
Würde dafür meinen Lenovo auch gegen einen mit i7 und 16GB Ram tauschen. Wenn es viel ausmacht.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2020)

Mit eGPU Gehäusen habe ich nicht direkt Erfahrung. Ich kann dir in mancherlei Hinsicht aber trotzdem helfen.
TB3 Kabel (die auch wirklich TB3 erfüllen) sind allgemein sehr teuer und werden mit der Länge teurer. Man muss dabei auch aufpassen, dass manche Kabel nur in den kurzen Längen TB3 erfüllen und in den langen Versionen dann heruntergestuft werden (z.B. USB 3.2 Gen2). 
Dein Gerät unterstützt laut Bedienungsanleitung Thunderbolt 3 40 GB/s schneller geht es aktuell mit TB3 / USB-C nicht. Viele günstige Kabel sind nur bis 20 GB/s zertifiziert, deshalb auch darauf achten.
Ein 2 m 40 GB/s Kabel kostet etwa 100 €: QNAP CAB-TBT320M-40G-LINTES | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die Lautstärke der eGPU musst du testen. Nicht jede GPU-Kühlung macht eine gleich gute Figur in einem Gehäuse. Bei einem guten Setup wird die Gesamtlautstärke in etwa auf dem Niveau eines LuKü Desktop-PCs sein.
Ich persönlich würde am Case fürs Gaming möglichst wenig Peripherie anschließen, da sonst die Grundlast auf dem BUS höher wird. Für Maus und Tastatur die direkten USB-A Ports. Für Ethernet und alles weitere würde ich den zweiten USB-C (kein TB3) in Verbindung mit einem 30-40 € Hub nutzen.
G-Sync wurde in der Vergangenheit mit eGPUs unterstützt, daran sollte sich auch nichts geändert haben.

Je höher der Datendurchsatz (Auflösung & FPS) desto höher ist der Leistungsdrop durch das externe Gehäuse. Hier sind einige Benches: Test Razer Core: Lohnt sich das externe GPU-Gehaeuse? - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Du solltest also im Extremfall mit 20 % Leistungsdrop rechnen.  Unterm Strich ist das trotzdem eine sehr gute Performance.


----------



## Filmrissverleih (29. August 2020)

So, bin nach meinem 1. Beitrag quasi direkt (am nächsten Tag(Sonntag)) losgefahren und habe ein Razer Core X Chroma eGPU Case und eine Asus RTX2070  bei ebay-kleinanz. eingesammelt.
Evtl. hilft dieses Thema hier ja jemand anderem der sich damit auch beschäftigen möchte. Danke dir mr.4EvEr, für die Infos mit den TB3 Kabeln.

Kompatibiltät; Case mit der 2070 wird (quasi) ohne Probleme erkannt.
Mein Thinkpad bootet nicht korrekt wenn die eGPU angeschlossen ist. Erst starten und dann anschliessen macht keine Probleme.
Thunderbolt3 App installiert das Case korrekt, Laptop wird auch aufgeladen. Case "startet" auch erst mit dem anschliessen am Laptop.

Lautstärke; Das Razer-X-Chroma hat einen zusätzlichen Lüfter eingebaut, die RTX2070 verhält sich unter Last sehr dezent.
Da wird der Laptop CPU-Lüfter lauter. Die Lüfter am MoRa vom Main-PC drehen bei CPU Spitzentemps. ähnlich hoch. 

Die RTX2070 wird laut GPU-Z mit PCIe-x16-3.0@x4-3.0 unter Last erkannt. Im Idle wechselt die Info zu @x4-1.1.
Ich benutze momentan das zum Case mitgelieferte TB3 Kabel (ca. 0.5m). Habe aber schon ein Belkin TB3 0.8m Kabel bestellt. (Teuer!)

Habe ein paar "Benchmarks" gemacht. Erstmal mit 3DMark - TimeSpy. Hier ist eine einfache Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weis nicht warum mir heute 600 Points fehlen. Die Tests sind ohne jegliche Optimierungen gemacht. Aber ein paar Tage dazwischen.
Werde noch weitere Scenarien durchtesten und die Ergebnisse hier posten.
Und evtl. besorge ich noch eine TB3 Laptop mit einem i7 und 16GB-Ram.


----------



## Filmrissverleih (16. Oktober 2020)

So, Thema ist noch nicht durch;
Habe inzwischen mein Thinkpad (i5 / 8GB) gegen ein Modell mit i7 und 16GB getauscht.
Timespy Bench hat sich nicht überragend verbessert, aber im allgemeinen kann ich mit den FPS leben.

Wenn ich ein wenig mehr Zeit habe werde ich hier noch ein paar FPS-Ergebnisse auflisten.

Grundsätzlich funktioniert das mit der eGPU ganz gut, ausser Framedrops beim Zocken (Borderlands3) und
beim anschliessen des TB3 Kabels wird oft die GPU nicht erkannt.

Habe allerdings auch die eGPU, Sound und Monitor an einer Master/Slave Steckdosenleiste,
mit einstecken des TB3 schaltet sich alles erst ein.

Und ich nutze nur noch das Belkin TB3 Kabel, weil das unglaubliche 10cm länger ist....


----------



## Firehunter_93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Bin kein Experte, aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die GPU mit X8 angebunden sein müsste, wenn man TB 3 nutzt.


----------

